# $99 1200 Watt Generator



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Before anyone fires the first shot at me -- YES - i know that this is only a 1200 watt generator and NOT good for running the OUTBACK A/C or microwave or a small village in South America

But Eastern Tools has two of them for sale on Amazon -- one with free shipping -- and I thought - well -- maybe someone just needed something like this in case of emergencies or to power some lights while camping - charge some batteries -- or what not .

On paper they seem pretty quiet and it looks like the reviews are decent. But personally i have never used the brand but have seen them in the Northern Tool store here.

Eastern Tools and Equipment 1200-Watt Portable Generator #TG1200E - FREE SHIPPING

Free Shipping
Powerful and quiet 1,200-watt portable generator
Delivers 5-hours of run time at full load
Air-cooled engine produces less than 65-decibels at 21-feet
Weighs 41-pounds for increased mobility
1-year limited manufacturer's warranty

-----

and a slightly better one but without the free shipping -- $99.99 -+ $27.09 shipping = $127.08

Contractor Portable 1250 W Gas Generator Camping 3241

800W / 1250W Peak Portable Power!
AC Output: 110V & DC Output: 12V, 8 AMP
Recoil Starting System
2HP Single Phase EPA Approved Engine
Super Quiet: 60 Dbls


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Did you see the no return policy?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I looked at the return information and it said:

Homier Distributing is committed to customer satisfaction. If you are unhappy with your purchase for any reason, please contact our Customer Service Team on our toll free support line at 800-348-5004.
Contact our Customer Support Team and explain the problem to one of our customer service representatives. Depending on the type of product purchased and the nature of the problem, Homier Distributing will, at our option, provide one of the following solutions:

1. Send replacement parts. 
2. Send replacement product. 
3. Issue a refund.

In any case, we are committed to your satisfaction and will go the extra mile to make sure you are happy with your purchase.

Seems reasonable to me. However, I doubt that they would accept it back if you simply didn't get one with enough capacity.

Maybe you saw something I didn't.

Mike


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

On one of the reviews the guy said his was bad and they would not take it back and the number for the factory was disconnected.

Just found this on Norther tools website.

No Warranties; Limitation of Liability for Merchandise
All merchandise listed in this Website, Northern catalog or any type of Northern advertisement are "as is" (to the extent allowed by law) and, unless otherwise specifically noted, are without warranties of any type, express or implied. Northern disclaims all warranties, including, but not limited to, the Implied Warranty of Merchantability and the Implied Warranty of Fitness, for a particular purpose.

Return Policy
Northern retains the exclusive and sole right as to whether an item may be returned, exchanged or order cancelled. Northern thus encourages customers to use caution when placing an order, as once placed the order can not be cancelled, nor the item returned or exchanged unless Northern expressly consents.

Northern can not accept returns of gas or diesel-powered items once said items have been oiled and/or gassed. If said items have been gassed or oiled they need to be taken to an authorized service center for repair which may be covered under warranty.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

They are NOT saying that they won't cover the workmanship -- but they will not - as well as Lowes and Home Depot - cover folks that get it - use it - and then say it doesn't work... and ask for their money back...

About 10 years ago there were amillion legal cases against these generator companies for not taking returns (after GLORIA Hurricane - can't remember when that was- I think 84?) -- and luckily most of the complaintants LOST.

Folks would purchase these generators by the 10000000's from Lowes and Home Depot right before a Hurricane --(or camping trip) ... use them (OR NOT) during the power outage from the storm - and then when the electicity came back on -- expect HD, or LOWES, or Northern, or etc etc - to take the product back...

Totally unfair to the manufacturers of the products, the distributors and the merchants -- so thus -- why yoiu see a NO RETURN policy ....

so most of these folks that are complaining are the ones that got it -- took it and used it on their kids overnight BoyScout camping trip so Dad could have power for his TV -- and then wanted their money back on Monday... cause they were done with it...

If you ever want to hear some great stories -- just stop by Lowes and talk to their return folks -- I saw a great riding lawnmower that was marked down -- (I don't need one at all but was just curious ) .. I asked the guy why it was marked down -- there was a row of them actually -- he said that a guy had came in on Friday -- bought it -- and returned it Monday -- full refund -- apparently, to add insult to injury, the salesguy found out that he had one of those mom and pop lawnservices and had got a job that was too big for a push mower so he "borrowed" one of LOWES... (the sales guy had 100's of stories like that he shared) ..

But thats not the worst part of the story --

The worst part was that this was the second time that he had done it -- and the salesguy had asked him -- "sir - why don't you "purchase" one of these "returns" to see how you like it first?"... NOPE -- the guy made them give him a brand new one out of the box -- knowing full well he was going to return it...

and thus -- why companies don't take back Generators at all....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, I guess I've been living in lala land. Those stories sound too wierd to be true, but I guess some people are just so dishonets that they would do those kinds of things. Guess that's why stores won't take back dresses that don't have the sales tag on. People likely have figured out how to reattach them too.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

If they warranty the product then why not. Its is a very good price and you could use it to charge the batt on the camper.

And being in retail i know first hand. The stories Ghosty is telling are true! You should see how many people buy something and put there old one in the box and try to return it.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I had a similar gennie last year on a trial basis/ what a piece of feces. Don't waste your coin.
I purchased a Yamaha EF2600 for $700, use it to power my camp, and trailer, and have never looked back.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty, those are some pretty funny stories. I can see the point in not allowing returns. Afterall, you can't return a car or a camper. You just have to hope for some decent warranty service.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We purchased one for the same reason. Charge the batteries if needed, supply emergency lighting power. Cheap insurance if you don't expect to really need it... just incase. We're pretty happy with how quiet it runs.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

My dear un-missed neighbors were like that. She would buy clothes on Friday, wear them to the party on Saturday, and return them on Sunday. He bought a new circular saw - the bearing were out in his. He could have just bought the bearings, but he bought a new saw, swapped the bearing from new to old and old to new, then returned the new one, and got a full refund.

PK used to have a baby furniture store. One gal tried to return a crib a year and a half later; the baby no longer needed it. She was convinced that was not HER problem.

Sluggo

Oh, same neighbor (who made baby stuff) borrowed one of my wife's car seat covers, to sell to her customer has she was out. Well, gee, the customer didn't buy it. When we got it back, it had pencil marks on it - she had used it to make a pattern to replace hers...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)




----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Cheap generators are just that: cheap. _And_ they're *noisy*. I know, I had I bought a Home Depot years ago and it failed within the first hour, brought it back, got another one (still a hassle). I've only used it a couple of times - for emergency power when we get the occassional rainstorm out here and the power invariably fails - I used to to keep a sump pump pumping. I still have this thing but haven't fired it up in a couple of years - since I purchased a Honda eu2000i, which works great and is as quiet as any generator that's available.

Always remember what your mother told you, "You get what you paid for."​


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Meijer Ad today !!! Shop Force 1000 Watt Generator Reg $149.00 on sale $99.99


----------

